# USC Screenwriting MFA Fall 2014 Applicant Unite!



## drkish525 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey all,


----------



## bgardner (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Danny! What admission session is this you speak of? Is it just for screenwriting or USC Graduate programs as a whole?


----------



## bgardner (Sep 9, 2013)

Ohh I found it and signed up! See you there!


----------



## babyducks (Oct 13, 2013)

drkish525 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This should say applicantS but I can't figure out how to change the title of the post. (ugh)
> 
> ...


 
Hi there!

Did you finish your application? I am preparing to submit mine in the coming weeks.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

What's up dudes (general term). Let's start this thread up again.

2014 USC MFA Screenwriting Applicant here. Los Angeles. Noted that my application has been forwarded for Academic Decision but it has been like this for a few weeks...soooo...

Updates, anyone, updates...course not it's too early, but just want to see what is up with everyone in this boat right here.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

drkish525 said:


> And what a boat we're in! My status is the same as yours. I think I remember seeing people began hearing back in mid-February last year, with the majority hearing in March. Could be mistaken, though (I have a serious case of the Monday clouds going on today).


 

Yeah, I think I've seen a few call backs in mid-January but those were from forum posts a few years back. Well, nice meeting you. Hopefully we can kick this thread up like those from 2007-2009, I'd like to meet more people in our "situation." Ha.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm here, and this boat isn't floating fast enough.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 13, 2014)

Well the fun should commence within the month. What blows me away is the different acceptance rates of different schools...crazy! Anyways hope this thread lives and we all get in.


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Jan 17, 2014)

From what I've seen from previous years, they won't start sending out acceptances for the screenwriting MFA until February.  THey do have to go through like 300+ applications after all.  That's a lot.  
If anyone hears anything please do post!
BTW, does anyone know if they interview potential Screenwriting MFAs?  I haven't heard they did, and was just curious.


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 17, 2014)

Jennifer Hightower said:


> From what I've seen from previous years, they won't start sending out acceptances for the screenwriting MFA until February. THey do have to go through like 300+ applications after all. That's a lot.
> If anyone hears anything please do post!
> BTW, does anyone know if they interview potential Screenwriting MFAs? I haven't heard they did, and was just curious.


 

I've read both yes and no on USC interviews but for screenwriting the overwhelming consensus has been NO unless you are an international student (this goes for all SCA programs). I've also read that some profs interview prospectives but that an interview isn't mandatory. The interview process is probably more like a professor wondering "will this kid be cool for my class dynamic or is he (or she) a little diva."

I have the feeling most interviews are for those students who are great writers but have given some sort of indicator that they may or may not go the distance. Since there are some students who get in outright and others who interview, then of course others who wait list, an interview doesn't guarantee a spot so for those who don't receive an interview request it isn't a good enough reason to freak out - that's how I think about it. Could be wrong.

Anyway, good to see some more life on this thread.


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I applied to USC (and UCLA) for Screenwriting. I'm 23 and currently living in Miami (where I'm from), though I lived in LA last year, where I completed a TV writing certificate at UCLA extension. I've been writing for about a year and a half.

Glad to meet you all and good luck!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 20, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I applied to USC (and UCLA) for Screenwriting. I'm 23 and currently living in Miami (where I'm from), though I lived in LA last year, where I completed a TV writing certificate at UCLA extension. I've been writing for about a year and a half.
> 
> Glad to meet you all and good luck!


 

valeskarod

What's up! Applied for the same. Where in MIA do you live? I interned out there a few years back at Cripsin in Coconut Grove (not in one of those houses). How was the TV writing course at UCLA Extension? I had a friend who took a screenwriting course there and he said it was pretty rad.


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 21, 2014)

JFSWLA said:


> valeskarod
> 
> What's up! Applied for the same. Where in MIA do you live? I interned out there a few years back at Cripsin in Coconut Grove (not in one of those houses). How was the TV writing course at UCLA Extension? I had a friend who took a screenwriting course there and he said it was pretty rad.


 
I live like 15 minutes from Coconut Grove!

And I really enjoyed the classes I took at UCLA extension. I had never written before taking the classes there, so I got a lot out of the experience (learned structure, formatting, characters, story, basically everything from scratch.)

The teachers (and classmates) were great, too!


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 21, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> I live like 15 minutes from Coconut Grove!
> 
> And I really enjoyed the classes I took at UCLA extension. I had never written before taking the classes there, so I got a lot out of the experience (learned structure, formatting, characters, story, basically everything from scratch.)
> 
> The teachers (and classmates) were great, too!


 

Congrats on the interview (UCLA)! Saw your update on another thread.

Miami is pretty dope. Was there for about four months. Swimming in the ocean in the middle of January is always dope. =)

How long were you out here?


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks! I kept refreshing it to make sure it was real.

I was in LA for about a year. After I finished the classes I moved back home to save money. Hopefully I'll be back soon 

And yeah, Miami is awesome. Too humid though!


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey valeskarod,

How was UCLA's extension program.  I was thinking about doing it but conflicted about spending the money.  It seems like it is geared more for first time script writers.  I was also wondering, if the program helps students create a good body of work (about 3 scripts), what would be the point of going for an MA in screenwriting? 

Just wanted to hear your perspective, since you've already done it.


----------



## valeskarod (Jan 29, 2014)

Jennifer Hightower said:


> Hey valeskarod,
> 
> How was UCLA's extension program. I was thinking about doing it but conflicted about spending the money. It seems like it is geared more for first time script writers. I was also wondering, if the program helps students create a good body of work (about 3 scripts), what would be the point of going for an MA in screenwriting?
> 
> Just wanted to hear your perspective, since you've already done it.


 

Hi Jennifer  

I loved the program. I had never written anything before enrolling, so I really got a lot out of it. For me, it was definitely worth the money (though I’ve heard classes have gone up a bit in price since I left).

I left the program with 4 scripts: 2 specs of an existing show and 2 original pilots, but feel I still have so much to learn (I guess we never really stop ‘learning’ writing wise, huh?)

Since completing the certificate, I have continued to write on my own. I’m currently part of a writers group, and although we do meet and exchange feedback, I really miss the classroom dynamic. 

I’m looking to fully immerse myself in my writing, and being a fulltime program, I think the MFA is a route I’d like to take. Also, the opportunity to learn from instructors who have been working industry professionals is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback valeskarod.  Wow, that is a great body of work to come out of the program.  Right now it's about $3,500 for the whole program - which, isn't too bad I guess.

I've just been writing and learning on my own since college, and attending workshops for writing advice. 

I'm like you.  I miss the classroom setting and bouncing ideas off of other people.  And being around others that have the same interest!  Writing can get lonely 

Anyway, it's getting closer now kiddos.  Hopefully we'll start finding stuff out next week or the week after


----------



## valeskarod (Feb 6, 2014)

Jennifer Hightower said:


> Thanks for the feedback valeskarod. Wow, that is a great body of work to come out of the program. Right now it's about $3,500 for the whole program - which, isn't too bad I guess.
> 
> I've just been writing and learning on my own since college, and attending workshops for writing advice.
> 
> ...


The program is great in the sense that you get out of it what you put in. My main goal was to get as many writing samples as I could, so I took the spec and pilot classes various times with different teachers. Other people I know prefer to take different classes, like sketch ones, how to produce, etc.

You could always take a class to see if you like it, and if you decide you do, you can sign up for the certificate at any time . The only reason I did the 'certificate' was because I wanted to take around 6 classes anyways, and the certificate made me eligible to use their gym


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 6, 2014)

It sounds like I'm in the same boat as a lot of you. I applied to USC and UCLA for the screenwriting MFA. I've heard back good news from UCLA that they want to see me for an interview, but I haven't heard anything from USC yet. Now we wait...


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm here too! I applied to UCLA, AFI, and two schools in Europe. 

I have an interview with UCLA in early March, though waiting on confirmation of the exact date. No word yet from AFI. 

I had a Skype interview with one of the European schools this week, and got my acceptance letter today. Crazy! Won't decide until I hear from UCLA. 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Feb 6, 2014)

valeskarod said:


> The program is great in the sense that you get out of it what you put in. My main goal was to get as many writing samples as I could, so I took the spec and pilot classes various times with different teachers. Other people I know prefer to take different classes, like sketch ones, how to produce, etc.
> 
> You could always take a class to see if you like it, and if you decide you do, you can sign up for the certificate at any time . The only reason I did the 'certificate' was because I wanted to take around 6 classes anyways, and the certificate made me eligible to use their gym


That's actually really great advice.  There were a few classes on the UCLA extension program website that seemed amazing.   
Wait, wait, wait.  If you are eligible for the certificate, you get to use the UCLA gym?  That is pretty awesome.


----------



## NickLondon (Feb 8, 2014)

I've found lots of useful information on these threads. So first of all, thank you!

I have a question I was hoping you might be able to help with...

I applied for the MFA in Screenwriting, and received a response yesterday, asking me for proof of financial support. If I am offered a place, I will be applying for funding from trusts and foundations in the UK. I doubt I will be able to raise anything near the amount I need. I was kinda hoping there's a chance of a scholarship from USC.

The information they sent me seems to suggest I need to prove I have $53,682 on my bank account. This is not the case. Definitely, definitely not the case. Will this affect my chances of acceptance? An earlier post stated it is unlikely anyone would be awarded any funding for the first semester, and I also read internatonal students are even less likely to receive funding. Do you think this means if I can't raise $53,682, I won't get in?

And do you think this means they have only just taken a first look at my application now?? Or do you think it might be positive news? 

I'd be very grateful for any thoughts you might have!

And good luck to all of us indeed!!! 

$53,682. Wow.
$53,682


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Nick,

Just out of curiosity, have you applied to the London Film School?  It is one of the best film programs in the world, and probably would be a lot less pain in the buncakes for you to go to - minus the fact it is extrmely competitive :/

I don't think they 'actually' need to see $50,000+ in your bank account - they just need to see you have funding available upon the tuition deadline.  Like, if you you won several scholarships you could forward them the letters showing you have scholarship money coming in, or if you've applied for student loans you could have the bank send them a letter indicating you have been granted X dollars in loans.  

'Generally' speaking most scholarships, fellowships etc do not award to first year grad students, unless you are in some sort of science or engineering field, but I'd like to think USC is in a unique position with the endowment money it has been granted to help the students out.  That always depends on the deans and chairs though, and I have no idea what they are doing with the money.  

I was asking one of the professors in my department how she paid for her Masters and PhD at UCLA, and she said she just applied for as many scholarships as possible, and supplemented the rest with loans.  So there ya go.

Idk, it's tough.  We are all kind of in the same boat, I think.  This shiz ain't cheep.


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Feb 8, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> It sounds like I'm in the same boat as a lot of you. I applied to USC and UCLA for the screenwriting MFA. I've heard back good news from UCLA that they want to see me for an interview, but I haven't heard anything from USC yet. Now we wait...


 
that is amazing btw.  Can you please let us know how the UCLA interview goes?  I'm very interested in hearing about the process.


----------



## NickLondon (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Jennifer,

Thanks for your response! I'm not applying to London Film School, mainly because I heard they take on loads of students and they have poor links with the industry. And actors who work on their student films tend to be not-so-positive. Basically, pure hearsay. I will take another look!! 

I am also applying for the National Film and Television School, and for London College of Communications. 

I'll start looking at scholarships, but find it a bit hard to motivate myself before I have been offered a place. I am aware this is silly... I will start looking now...


----------



## NickLondon (Feb 8, 2014)

So hardly any of the students starting in Fall will have their fees covered by USC itself? 

Sorry if this is really basic information I should already know!!


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 8, 2014)

Jennifer Hightower said:


> that is amazing btw. Can you please let us know how the UCLA interview goes? I'm very interested in hearing about the process.


I sure will, Jennifer. I'll also post here as soon as I hear anything from USC.


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Feb 10, 2014)

You are preaching to the choir, buddy.  It is a little overwhelming, and USC is really expensive.    I'm  trying not to put all my eggs in the USC basket.  I did that with NYU last year(because I KNEW I was going to get in - and didn't)

I guess we all have to remember that it's not the end all be all of your filmmaking/writing career if you aren't accepted or can't afford to go to a particular University.  I feel like when that huge stress factor is elevated, it makes it a little more easy to focus on applying for scholarships and grants - and pressing on if it doesn't work out. 

IDK, I'm just slapping the keys right now.  That's my 2 cents.


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 11, 2014)

Jennifer Hightower said:


> You are preaching to the choir, buddy. It is a little overwhelming, and USC is really expensive. I'm trying not to put all my eggs in the USC basket. I did that with NYU last year(because I KNEW I was going to get in - and didn't)
> 
> I guess we all have to remember that it's not the end all be all of your filmmaking/writing career if you aren't accepted or can't afford to go to a particular University. I feel like when that huge stress factor is elevated, it makes it a little more easy to focus on applying for scholarships and grants - and pressing on if it doesn't work out.
> 
> IDK, I'm just slapping the keys right now. That's my 2 cents.


 
So, speaking of the price tag, I got an email from USC reminding me that the scholarship application is due today. I'll be working on that this morning, and just wanted to remind y'all too!


----------



## drkish525 (Feb 18, 2014)

You guys, I was doing so well with keeping my cool. Up until this last week I was hoping that I would be so busy that I would completely side-step all the stress and message board checking right up until notifications went out. 

Based on previous threads it seems we should maybe know something in the next two or three weeks. Ah!

In the meantime, I was wondering if any of you (or perhaps some current or former USC MFA readers) know any statistics about where the graduating class ends up? I ask this because I met someone the other day who graduated from the MFA screenwriting program at USC and he has a job that I would say is on a similar level as my own. Basically, my concern is that, if accepted, I would go through the program and end up right where I was before. Does anyone know if people from the program leave with writing gigs (TV staff writer or script deal, etc.)? I would be interested to hear those statistics because I wouldn't want to go back to being an assistant. 

Thoughts?


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 19, 2014)

drkish525 said:


> You guys, I was doing so well with keeping my cool. Up until this last week I was hoping that I would be so busy that I would completely side-step all the stress and message board checking right up until notifications went out.
> 
> Based on previous threads it seems we should maybe know something in the next two or three weeks. Ah!
> 
> ...


I really don't know what I'm talking about, so I probably shouldn't be answering this, but I've gotta do something instead of keep checking my email, so here goes!

I don't think going through the USC program is a guarantee of anything. I think like anything else it's a matter of work, luck and talent. Going through the program gives you a lot of contacts in the field, and I'm particularly interested in internship opportunities if I'd get in. I'm interested in TV writing, and I think internships through the school can be a great way to break into that world, but I think it's still a hustle. For me it's a matter of getting as close to the writing room in whatever capacity I can, and then when the opportunity strikes, having the writing samples and writing skills to get myself in the door.

So what are we paying for? The contacts and the education from people who are actually working in the field.


----------



## drkish525 (Feb 19, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> I really don't know what I'm talking about, so I probably shouldn't be answering this, but I've gotta do something instead of keep checking my email, so here goes!
> 
> I don't think going through the USC program is a guarantee of anything. I think like anything else it's a matter of work, luck and talent. Going through the program gives you a lot of contacts in the field, and I'm particularly interested in internship opportunities if I'd get in. I'm interested in TV writing, and I think internships through the school can be a great way to break into that world, but I think it's still a hustle. For me it's a matter of getting as close to the writing room in whatever capacity I can, and then when the opportunity strikes, having the writing samples and writing skills to get myself in the door.
> 
> So what are we paying for? The contacts and the education from people who are actually working in the field.


 
I'd say you're exactly right in that it is a matter of work, luck, and talent. Also: hustling. 

I want to do TV writing too, by the way. You do more drama or comedy?

Also, I had some time today and looked at some calendars and the last two years people started hearing back on Friday of this week.


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 20, 2014)

drkish525 said:


> I'd say you're exactly right in that it is a matter of work, luck, and talent. Also: hustling.
> 
> I want to do TV writing too, by the way. You do more drama or comedy?
> 
> Also, I had some time today and looked at some calendars and the last two years people started hearing back on Friday of this week.


Okay, so we should hear soon! My computer refresh button is going to get worn out... I'm mainly interested in comedy, though there are a lot of dramas that I watch and love. But, essentially, if it's between Veep or House of Cards, I go Veep every time.

Do you ever apply for the TV writing diversity programs? Those are coming up in May. The Nickelodeon one is at the end of this month, but I'm never ready in time for that!


----------



## drkish525 (Feb 20, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> Okay, so we should hear soon! My computer refresh button is going to get worn out... I'm mainly interested in comedy, though there are a lot of dramas that I watch and love. But, essentially, if it's between Veep or House of Cards, I go Veep every time.
> 
> Do you ever apply for the TV writing diversity programs? Those are coming up in May. The Nickelodeon one is at the end of this month, but I'm never ready in time for that!


 
I'm more of a drama man, myself. Though I honestly prefer the dramedy stuff like Enlightened or Nurse Jackie.

And I have applied to them! Only NBC and WB for the past two years and plan on applying to them again this year (plus ABC too). Working on the spec for that is what's keeping me sane (in addition to working and stuff).

Last year I was in the top 10% for WB, which was pretty snazzy, just for the special seminar I got to attend with the other 10 per cent-ers . Haven't applied to Nickelodeon before as I've never really written comedy stuff before, but it looks pretty legit (paid!). They're all pretty great opportunities.


----------



## LaurenS (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all! 

I'm a little late to the party, but I applied as well. Just sitting here, twiddling my thumbs, and mashing the refresh button . I'm pretty nervous, because my application status still says that it's in phase 1 of processing. Anyone else in the same boat? When I called admissions, they told me that applications are all processed at different rates and not to worry, but theoretically we should be hearing back within the next week or two, no?


----------



## ThePerk (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello Lauren!!

I was wondering the same thing. My application still says it is being reviewed, but it has not yet been forwarded to the department. 

My friend just got his acceptance letter today in the mail, so I was getting kind of antsy. hahah I'm glad they told you that the applications are being processed at different rates.

By the way, how do you know what phase your application is in?

Best,
Perk


----------



## LaurenS (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Perk -

Thank goodness! I was beginning to feel like I was the only one! I know what stage it's in because, when I log into the application system (where we originally applied),the starting screen says that it's in "stage one of evaluation".

I'm going to try calling again today and I'll let you know what they say!

Lauren


----------



## hkrieger (Feb 25, 2014)

Woah! I just got an acceptance letter in the mail this morning. I'm so excited! Now I need to get in touch with financial aid and start that next process! FYI, my application page isn't updated. It still just says that my application has been submitted.


----------



## drkish525 (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats!!!

And so it begins! Good luck, everyone.


----------



## LaurenS (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations hkrieger! Do you mind if I ask where you're living? Just wondering how long I'm going to be waiting before I hear too .

Also, I followed up with the department directly today and they informed me that they don't actually use USC's application system for tracking applications, so they don't update the status as it goes along. So, for everyone out there who was frantic like me about the "first stage of evaluation" notification on your application, not to worry! It's not actually reflective of your current application status.

Lauren


----------



## almilife (Feb 26, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Congratulations hkrieger! Do you mind if I ask where you're living? Just wondering how long I'm going to be waiting before I hear too .
> 
> Also, I followed up with the department directly today and they informed me that they don't actually use USC's application system for tracking applications, so they don't update the status as it goes along. So, for everyone out there who was frantic like me about the "first stage of evaluation" notification on your application, not to worry! It's not actually reflective of your current application status.
> 
> Lauren


 
Thank you for that update! I have been freaking out wondering why my application never moved forward. For some reason I have been up all night just worrying about this!

Good luck to everyone and congrats hkrieger!


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 26, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> Woah! I just got an acceptance letter in the mail this morning. I'm so excited! Now I need to get in touch with financial aid and start that next process! FYI, my application page isn't updated. It still just says that my application has been submitted.


 

Congrats! That is so exciting! Were you able to log into USC Camel? Or did you interview at all with USC? Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 26, 2014)

Howdy, all. Longtime listener, first time caller.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

So, everybody's insight and thoughts have been interesting and helpful during my own application process. So, I'd like to follow in hkrieger's footsteps with the good news.

I too applied for the Screenwriting MFA -- and also received an acceptance letter this week.

I'm on Cloud Nine; this is great.


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mr. Fedora said:


> Howdy, all. Longtime listener, first time caller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congrats! Same question: Did you have an interview?


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 26, 2014)

Nope.

I didn't have an interview with the SCA at any point during the application process.


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh good... that makes me feel a little better  Where are you from??


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 26, 2014)

Northern California.

Relocation's going to be a pain, but at least I've got time to make it happen.


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok I'm from Connecticut so it may take a little longer for either an acceptance or rejection letter to reach me... talk about a relocation process(if I get in!) haha Can you log into the USC Camel?


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Ciara17 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers! Sorry for the million questions!


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a problem.

Best of luck to you, Ciara.


----------



## Looky Loo (Feb 28, 2014)

Loooong time lurker, but this board helped me so much during the application and waiting process that it feels wrong to keep lurking! I'm officially emerging from the shadows to say I got an acceptance letter in the mail yesterday! I hadn't been able to log into the camel website, but I think it may be because I copied and pasted my ID number instead of typing it in manually. #kanyeshrug? I decided to stop trying after that and just waited for USC's official response to give myself some peace of mind. Anyway, I tried copy and pasting it again after getting the letter in the mail and it still didn't work. When I typed it in manually, I got in to the site. So if you're still trying the site, make sure you type manually, no dashes, spaces, etc, etc. If anyone has any other questions, I'd be happy to answer them!

Quick rundown. 

1. I'm in the Chicago area.
2. My acceptance letter was the only thing I received from USC. No calls, e-mails or interview. 
3. The letter was dated Feb 21st. 
4. My application status says:


 
*"YOU WILL RECEIVE NOTIFICATION OF YOUR ADMISSION DECISION ONCE YOUR DEPARTMENT HAS COMPLETED THEIR FINAL REVIEW. PLEASE NOTE THAT THE OFFICE OF ADMISSION PROVIDES FINAL DECISION NOTIFICATIONS BY LETTER ONLY."*


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats, Looky Loo.


----------



## sussex (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey everybody,

Long time lurker. First time poster. 

I also got an acceptance letter from USC for the MFA Screenwriting program. I live in Pasadena, CA. Like everyone else, no interview. 

I'm still waiting to hear from UCLA, so I'm thinking that ship has sailed.


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Feb 28, 2014)

sussex said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from UCLA, so I'm thinking that ship has sailed.


 

I applied to the UCLA MFA as well and haven't heard anything back yet either.

Congrats, by the way.


----------



## jjb (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, all. I've been a periodic lurker, but I know how much news from the rest of you helped me modulate my stress, so I'm finally posting. I received word last night, via email, that I'd been admitted! (So, email, too, is possible, as well as snail.) The message was filtered by gmail into my "promotions" box, so I didn't find it until this morning.There it was squeezed in between a sale notice from J Crew and a flash from Film Independent.

So, a few things to look out for: 1) check all your email inboxes; 2) a large envelope will come from the SCA (that arrived this morning); 3) there is also supposed to be a letter from the University's general office of admissions (I think this might be the business-size envelope others have mentioned). I haven't received that last one yet. Three ways to learn your fate.

For those still in the dark, a few other bits of housekeeping. Obviously, this is the screenwriting MFA. I'm in Brooklyn, so east coasters should be hearing soon. I interviewed with both UCLA (screenwriting) and NYU (filmmaking) the last few weeks, but this was the big one for me. Whew.


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats, jjb.

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Looky Loo (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who has been admitted so far! If you're still waiting to hear back, be sure to check you e-mail too. I got an acceptance e-mail from SCA a little after USC's official letter came in the mail. Hopefully there will be some more good news coming for everyone soon!


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Mar 1, 2014)

Same here; I got an email on Friday despite getting the letter on Monday.


----------



## misspapaya (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, new here. I found out on Thursday 2/27 that I was accepted into the program!! Then I received the hard letter yesterday in the mail. I did not have any sort of interview and I didn't follow my application progress to see what it may have said. I accepted, paid my deposit and now I'm in full scholarship seeking mode. Eeek!


----------



## Mr. Fedora (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr. Fedora said:


> I applied to the UCLA MFA as well and haven't heard anything back yet either..


 
Well, I heard back from 'em...and it's a no  go.

So, as I said over in the UCLA thread, adieu to UCLA -- and onwards to USC.


----------



## hkrieger (Mar 4, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Congratulations hkrieger! Do you mind if I ask where you're living? Just wondering how long I'm going to be waiting before I hear too .
> 
> Also, I followed up with the department directly today and they informed me that they don't actually use USC's application system for tracking applications, so they don't update the status as it goes along. So, for everyone out there who was frantic like me about the "first stage of evaluation" notification on your application, not to worry! It's not actually reflective of your current application status.
> 
> Lauren


 
Hey Lauren, Sorry about the delay! I'm visiting LA this week, so things have been a little hectic. I live in New Orleans. I never got an email, but I did get the small letter first, and then the bigger packet with the official "you've been accepted" certificate.

Congrats to everyone getting their acceptance letters. We are so fortunate! I just met with Michael Lane yesterday to ask him some questions about the program, and he said they'll create a Facebook group for all us SCA students (screenwriting as well as production) so we can ask questions, coordinate living situations, etc...

I'm really excited to get to know you all and your work! Anyone who got in, please feel free to message me so we can share contact info. If you want to know a little bit about me, here's a project I've been working on for the past couple years. A full-length pilot version of this was also part of my writing sample to USC. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMf_Uu14hSmcVZ-y95WrKzyh12wVnbCLR


----------



## LaurenS (Mar 5, 2014)

hkrieger said:


> Hey Lauren, Sorry about the delay! I'm visiting LA this week, so things have been a little hectic. I live in New Orleans. I never got an email, but I did get the small letter first, and then the bigger packet with the official "you've been accepted" certificate.
> 
> Congrats to everyone getting their acceptance letters. We are so fortunate! I just met with Michael Lane yesterday to ask him some questions about the program, and he said they'll create a Facebook group for all us SCA students (screenwriting as well as production) so we can ask questions, coordinate living situations, etc...
> 
> I'm really excited to get to know you all and your work! Anyone who got in, please feel free to message me so we can share contact info. If you want to know a little bit about me, here's a project I've been working on for the past couple years. A full-length pilot version of this was also part of my writing sample to USC. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMf_Uu14hSmcVZ-y95WrKzyh12wVnbCLR


 

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jennifer Hightower (Mar 10, 2014)

Dang, crickets here.  I'm already going through with my backup plan - applying for a Master's in Info Systems. 

  So I'm really wanting to at least get in USC for the Spring semester because the thought of writing/filmmaking while working 40 hours a week plus being a part-time Grad-student for a degree purely for the purpose of making decent money - while smart is not appealing.

Common dream come true!


----------

